# New member - Router dovetail jig dust collection



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I finally got my basement shop set up and am now woodworking (if you will call it that).
I have been collecting woodworking tools for well over 20 years but have yet to really use them in any sense.
What I want to share with you is a dust collection jig for a dovetail fixture.
Ok, I know the dovetail jig is cheep (harbor freight) but does serve a purpose.
On top of it all - is how my shop made dust collector works. If anyone has used any dovetail jig - you get sawdust all over you and your shop even if you set up some kind of hood to collect the dust.
There are attachments that mount to the router itself but those are bulky.
I what I found most annoying is balancing half the router on the jig while trying to route the wood which is rather unstable and if you don’t keep it square you end up with a bad dovetail joint. 
For the price of around $15.00 I made this jig.
It is set up for 4" hose (could be modified for 2.25").
Went to my local home depot and purchased for around $6.00 a piece of plexy glass (acrylic) 24" long and 16" deep and rather thin (.93cm I think) - standard shelf size.
The fixture is 24" x 5" and roughly 1 3/16 thick. It is mounted to the front (tail?) clamping support.
The 4" angled connector I bought at my local woodcrafter store (lucky me its only 1/2 mile down street).
Thickness is obtained by gluing 2 pieces of 1/2" MDF together and cut out with a jig saw and using Melamine glue to glue the plexy glass to the MDF.
This is my first try at it and it really works great!
As you can see it is also adjustable for different wood thicknesses.
Let me know what you think???


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mak first off welcome! Were glad to have you. 

I love to see innovation in a shop. That colection idea for a D'tail jig is awesome.

Nothing like joining a woodworking club and giving instruction with your first post! 

Look forward to more.


----------



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Texas-Timbers.
I had to share this with everyone do to all the searching I did on the net I have never seen anything close to this.
I also made my router table extension attachment but that is still in modification (dust collection) and will post that when finished.
Thanks again...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think you should submit that to some WW mags to enter in their monthly "Shop Ideas" type contests. I bet you would win. They give away tools, money, various stuff like that.

I won a $150 cymbal one time sharing one of my drumming techniques in a drum contest. It's cool to win just for the recognition. 

You have to know though, the DT manufacturers will probably cop your idea maybe. But trying to get it patented takes alot of time and money. I know from experience from several ideas i have had patent searches done by patent attorney. Every one of my ideas has always come back as "Patentable" but that is a fraction of the battle. :thumbdown: 

Anyway, I would enter some of those contests were I you . . . it's fun!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I am impressed. I have just started working with my dovetail jigs...I have 2, a 16 inch Omni jig, and a 24 inch Onmi jig (Porter Cable), and you have started my wheels turning. Great intro post, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Mak...Welcome aboard.

That jig looks great...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I might just have to give that a try.

T. Timbers is right...ya oughta send that to Wood Magazine.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Mak and congrads on the attachement! 

Unfortunatly with the patent laws, displaying it publicly shoots your chance of patenting it. 

Like Kevin mentioned, patents take a lot of time and depending on the detail they can cost a fair amount. We have held as many as 8 patents at any one time and just the maintenance fees can kill you. All that aside, they are only as good as your ability to protect them, which is where the real expense comes in. 

Enjoy your new tool and thanks for sharing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input - just got done routing a few dovetails. Still works great.
I might modify it a little bit - thicker plexy, not much just the next size up.
Then again maybe not.
Yea I hear ya on the patent idea. Tried to get one on another idea I had and the cost was just to high.
I have read quite a bit from several people on this forum and I feel that just helping someone else is payment enough.
Might submit to a wood mag though.
Thanks again...


----------

